# Trek 7000



## monghat (Mar 11, 2007)

Can anyone out there tell me about the Trek 7000? I believe it is from the '89-'91 era, somewhere around there.

Is this bike worth the $100 it is on sale for? 

Pros? Cons?

Any info would be awesome!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

$100 would be generous for one of that era but pro's? If it is one of those, the bonded Easton E9 (think butted 7075-T6 tubes epoxied to 7075-T6 lugs) frame is pretty durable and makes a decent commuter still, and it probably has a Deore DX group on it if I remember the spec's right (I had one of them, they came white with blue decals). Cons? Not suspension corrected in the slightest, its a 17 year old aluminium frame, and other than for a commuter I can't think of anything it'd be good for now.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

$100 is a fair deal if the bike is in really good shape. 

The 7000 was Deore LX equipped, while the 8000 was Deore DX.


----------



## monghat (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm intending to use it mainly for commuting but I also wanted to take it onto the trail every now and then. Basically, I would love to make a "go anywhere" touring bike out of it. 

From your experience, how reliable was the shimano tech of the later days? Did it hold up well? Last long? Break!? If it isn't working all that well, how hard would it be to fix/replace the parts?


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

monghat said:


> I'm intending to use it mainly for commuting but I also wanted to take it onto the trail every now and then. Basically, I would love to make a "go anywhere" touring bike out of it.
> 
> From your experience, how reliable was the shimano tech of the later days? Did it hold up well? Last long? Break!? If it isn't working all that well, how hard would it be to fix/replace the parts?


I had a 7000, white with greenish lettering. These bonded frames were the deadest feeling bikes I've ever ridden. They were also prone to seperating at the lugs, mine developed cracks on the seatstays. If it isn't cracked by now it probably won't if you don't ride it hard offroad. The Shimano stuff from the day is pretty bulletproof.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Depends on the model year.

1989: Mountain LX 7sp w/thumbshifters - quite durable

1990-1992: Deore LX 7sp w/ push-push rapidfire -- shifters were crap, the rest ok

1993: Deore LX 7sp w/ rapidfire plus -- pretty decent stuff all around.


----------



## natrab (May 28, 2007)

That's useful info. I have a Trek 7000 I got from my grandpa that has the Mountain LX.

Bike still works pretty well after giving the drive train a good cleaning. Popped a new cheapo seat on it as well as some $15 Kenda semi-slicks and it's a great commuter. Oh yeah, new brake pads REALLY helped. Only thing it needs are some decent pedals (it might inherit my SPD 520s if I upgrade my stumpy).

Bike rides quite well to be honest. I even took it out for some singletrack at Nisene Marks and it was fun to ride. Here's a picture of it:










And just for giggles here's a side-by-side comparison with my new stumpy:










I've invested about $70 into it and I'm considering another $40 or so for a new cassette and chain rings as they're a little worn. This bike's a great commuter that's not a huge loss if it gets ripped off. I've taken it out for 30 mile rides across already without a hitch. Good buy and worth $100 if it's in good shape.


----------

